# How to introduce new foods to baby cockatiels?



## SigridF (May 2, 2011)

I have three cockatiel chicks. I have been raising them for almost two months by now because their parents abandoned them (they were 1, 2 and 4 days old when i started raising them). Two of them are ready to start eating "grown up" food. But all they see is me or syringe that i'm feeding them with. They are not even interested in foods that i try to introduce them. 

Yesterday i tried putting one of them together with two of my budgies (who showed lots of interest toward him/her and tried to be social) so it could see how the others eat but he/she wasn't even interested in other birds. 

Could anyone give me any good tips on how to introduce new foods to baby cockatiels.


----------



## rockysmum (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi, I start mine on millet sprays , i place millet sprays on the cage floor and clip sprays on the cage bars i also sprinkle lots of seed and dry egg food on the cage floor and put in lots of nice big food pots so as the chicks can have a rummage and play with the food , just like human babies what they pick up to play with ends up in the mouth, i also try to get mine to eat seed or dry egg food from my hand i pretend i am eating it to try to get them to copy me, i also give them some green veg to nibble on some spinach leaves or watercress i play with the leaves with them they usually get the taste and start to eat


----------

